# my parents are driving me crazy!!!



## outofsiteotofmnd

Im 31 yrs old and still live with mom and dad. I have 3 kids with 3 different women and Im dating someone. My oldest son lives with me full time. His mother terminated her rights 6 yrs ago and he is 10 now. Ive always been what i think is a great dad. I do all the things a father and son should do and I show him all the love that I possibly can. I coach his baseball and football team and Im always there when something is going on that he is inviolved in. 

Everytime I start dating someone i get a lot of lip from my parents about it. They are very close to him because we all live in the same house together and have since he was 10 months old. My job right now really stinks because of the way the economy is.I make $15 an hr and after taxes child support and health insurance on my 3 kids comes out i have $250 left a week so moving out and getting my own place is out of the question right now.

I see my other kids every other weekend just like I am supposed to and I take care of the child support and insurance as I am supposed to. All the reponsibilities are done and taken care of but my parents gripe and complain when I date someone.

On the weekends when i get off work that i dont have my my other 2 kids only my oldest I will go away for a night to spend it with who im dating and come home the next morning. I always ask my parents before I leave if they mind watching him for a night or 2 depending on what were doing and where were going and they say they dont mind.

When i get back on either Saturday or Sunday they won't speak to me for a day or so. They ignore me as if Im not even here. They have done this for the last 10 yrs since i first gotten custody of my oldest. They are fine with me as long as Im not out doing anything and Im at home unless its with friends then they don't say a word to me about and everything is fine. Its only when Im dating someone.

Are they scared of me meeting someone and getting married and moving out with my son with the bond they have with him? Do they not want me to be happy? Do they have a hard time cutting the strings with me?

Because of the way my parents have always been its always had me scared of getting out there and trying to do things on my own simply for the fact of how they act towards me when I am dating someone. I can't do it on my own I have come to realize. Im gonna have to find someone and have 2 incomes to get to do anything like moving out. 

There was a point where i was working 2 jobs to get everything done and catch up and have enough income to get a place and then my parents told me I was being mean and selfish to my son because I never got to spend anytime with him anymore since I was working 2 jobs so I quit the second job to be around him more.

I have worked at the company i work for now for 3 yrs and I just got another job offer last week and I start on sept 2nd making 60k a yr, no its not alot but its more than im making right now. When i told my parents I got another job they told me not to take it and that i need to stay where Im at because its been stable for 3 yrs and I know what i got with this company. So now im thinking of not taking the job and just staying where Im at and being miserable. When is it my turn to be happy? Am i ust supposed to say forget my parents and go on with my life with or without there blessing?

any input would be much appreciated, thanks for listening!!


----------



## draconis

I think you should take the 60k job. Not only will it make you happy you will not use the resentment otherwise against your son and parents.

draconis


----------



## Guest58

Pretty simple. Move out. Get a roommate if you have to.

The only way.


----------

